# Customer service or not



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Normally I find customer service here to be very good. But this week 2 days not so good ! On Monday We went to a well known courier whos name begins with " L " we wanted to send 3 items to a friend in the UK which were a ladies purse, a key ring shoe and a pencil drawing of the friends in the UK. But the guy at the counter said the purse needed a certificate of authenticity , and the key ring shoe could not be sent as it was a locally made product, and he would have to phone head office about the pencil drawing ! And he advised us to go to another courier whose name begins with " D " ! Which we did and no problems the girl inspected each item placed in a plastic pouch and gave us the tracking no ! And it was delivered 10 am Thursday !

Then there was the surplus store whose name begins with " H " on weds we went to the branch in Sucat as were in the area we wanted to buy 2 blood pressure monitors, and our driver wanted to buy two radios ! All items were tested and working fine got to the tills and our driver could not buy the radios ( no bar codes ), we were then told the prices on the 2 blood pressure monitors were wrong ( priced at 399 pesos ) but the screen price showed 780 pesos ! All we could actually buy were some xmas items ! This happens often in this company's stores ! We have bought many things from them inc a coffee grind and blend brewer,tools etc, which were bargains !

I emailed both the courier and the surplus companies who were very apologetic ! And both said they would look into my concerns, we shall see


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Expatuk, I've been turned down also on an item or last item with no price tag and I really wanted this item but nobody was able to get a label or price and they put it back up on the shelf again... geez, it was a hard to find item and once gone you'll (forgot what it was) never see it again.

We also bought our Christmas lights early before they run out of the cool colors, there was this ball with Christmas lights and it's really cool but it was the last one and they spot tied real good into the ceiling and I asked if I could have it and they gave it to me so good story this was at Unitop unsure if you've been to this store it's located in Sta Cruz the market area has 3 floors.

What's really amazing is that you got feed back from an e-mail so it appears the courier companies are well staffed for this function.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I dont think we will be using hmr anymore ! Found the same items on Lazeda and cheaper !
Our driver was interested in a shaver also until he checked 3 different ones ! All had been used complete with shaven whiskas !
The wife and her sister have a thing for japan surplus stores and also we found a garage sale in Nuvali only a small number of stalls around a dozen but lots of stuff on sale, it on the last saturday of every month near King bee chinese restuarant. Not been to unitop yet i will have to mention it to the wife, this weekend we are at home as we have builders doing modifications. So its a relaxing weekend.


----------

